# Avoid AquariumPros.com - Pig headed owner



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

So I posted a thread asking if I was ready to add fish. I was having a discussion with one of the users, and we weren't fighting or anything. The thread was asking about my test readings (nitrate,nitrite, etc) not about my protein skimmer. The guy I was talking to said that mine wasn't good enough for my tank, which I agree with somewhat, and all I said was this

_"fish only tank, it will do the job.

and i will be adding more rock , especially in the sump. and i want to make another level of rock for the trigger and possibly eel"
_​
Then out of no where this guy "ajx22" [the owner of the site] comes in and says this:

_A little advice you really, really should take:

*You're not really starting out on the right (or a very good) foot...*

You're getting quality advice from EXPERIENCED marine aquarium keepers (who are only trying to help you and the animals you're going to be playing God to); and instead of taking it - you're replying with your defense on your own ill/miss-informed positions...

If you want help (or to succeed in this hobby) - then you really need to learn to take the advice you're getting. If you've read so much of the site - this should be very clear to you already then.

Up to you - just please let us know now if you're here to learn and get /take advice - or just to follow your own self-enlightened path. It helps all of us to know whether to bother to try to help you, or ignore you.

(Sorry to be harsh/direct - just speaking the truth)._​
I basically told him, that I take everyone's opinion into consideration, and that I don't appreciate being talked to like that, and having some internet figure try and parent me or tell me how I think.

He basically got all sensitive and said that the only way I'll be successful in saltwater is to listen to everyone's advice from his website lol. Then banned me with the msg "*go spam someone else's website*" (i mean the only spamming was his, his post had nothing to do with the thread lol, dumbass

So I don't know why everyone on that site lets that douche bag talk down to them with such disrespect. Maybe they are scared to be excluded from the cool circle of boys who trade frags or w/e dumb shit, but I for one have my self respect well intact, and don't plan on taking that sorta shit from anyone especially a fat nerd with 800 fish tanks in his house, probably why his wife divorced him lol. (now I'm being nasty, but he asked for it)

My 2 cents. It's the BigAl's equivalent on the internet imo. Snobby jerks, if I ever met someone like that in person, and they talked to me like that.... well you can use your imagination...


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

lol he updated the reason:

You have been banned for the following reason:
Insulting the owner/admin of the site isn't quite the smartest plan...especially when he was TRYING to help you...


what a douche bag, little does he know I can just change my IP and re-register. I am unbannable. He thinks he has some sort of power I guess :/ 
Wouldn't that just shatter his fragile world, if I made another account and posted "HEYA SPORT! " haha


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh wow, I see your point there but try be careful about what you say 
This forum already seems to be on shaky grounds as of late. 

I think this whole thing started with "fish only tank, it will do the job". Probably would have been best to acknowledge the fact that your protein skimmer wasn't the best, but you think that it should hold up okay for the time being. 

I'm sure it is a matter of perspective. To them, it might be the equivalent to watching someone strap their child to a fold-up chair in the car and say "Its a seat, it will do"

But otherwise, yeah, I'll agree with you that the owner shouldn't have responded in such a way.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

It is opinion, which is why it bugged me even more, he acts as if he knows every thing about keeping a tank, and his advice is the only advice.

REGARDLESS OF any of that, if someone talked to me like that in person I'd give them more then a "quick reply". No one deserves to be talked to like that , even if they are wrong. 

In my opinion I know the skimmer is under rated by my tank, but Tom at ORG sold me the skimmer knowing my plans and seeing actual pictures of my tank. So I trust him. Everyone chooses an opinion to follow when they start, and Tom hasn't mislead me yet.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Well no argument there. 

I've never even bothered with that site based on what I hear but I'm pretty sure there are more than enough people here who dislike that site and its overall attitude. Just as much if not more than you


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> Well no argument there.
> 
> I've never even bothered with that site based on what I hear but I'm pretty sure there are more than enough people here who dislike that site and its overall attitude. Just as much if not more than you


urgh makes me so mad ! if I was as big a jerk as they are, I'd get his hotmail password and destroy his site. (actually only takes like 30 seconds lol) but I will take the high road for now. Hope I never cross paths with this guy in person, although I pretty much guarantee that if he saw me in person his attitude would go from big mouth to "oh you're scoobydoo, oh hey how are you, hows the tank" haha

usually the case.

I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE ON GTA FOR BEING SO NICE AND NORMAL.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

AJ is a douchebag and everyone in AP - even his mods knows it. No-one likes him there. Not his sponsors, not his mods - you should see how they talk about him when you meet each of them in person. I would strongly suggest you NOT sign up again as this only HELPS HIM. He uses the forum's member numbers to entice retailers into becoming sponsors. Most of the money that comes to AP literally goes into his pocket and pays for his place in Hawaii. And the sponsors each pay him a ridiculous amount of money per month. I hear that the little scrub/brat was born into a well-to-do family too. If you really want to get back at him, don't sign up again and let others know AP is really a dump of a forum and not to go there. There are other forums you can be active at such as this one and Canreef.com.

The funny thing is that you can google AP and AJ and see for yourself the LOOOOONNG history of megalomania and personality disorder aj suffers from. You can get so much info from google lol.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

If I sign up, id post "haha chose the wrong guy to mess with" and I'd delete his site and leave a blank index page with that msg.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

As good as it is to "vent" on this matter, it's not laughing joke when it actually happens and we go under the microscope...again. Please, let's be careful.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

wtac said:


> As good as it is to "vent" on this matter, it's not laughing joke when it actually happens and we go under the microscope...again. Please, let's be careful.


what are you talking about, what the hell is everyone so god damn afraid of. This is a past time, a hobby, and its supposed to be fun. There is no politics here. If you want something, and you have money, you go buy it. You, me, or anyone else for that matter shouldn't have to be degraded just to be in some sort of "cool kids" inner circle.

I find it completely laughable as a matter of fact.



wtac said:


> when it actually happens and we go under the microscope...again. Please, let's be careful.


When what happens?

I own a website company, and I have my BA (soon to be MBA)... I can build and fertilize a site x10000000000000 times better then Aquarium pros. If that's what your scared about please do tell... I cant stand to see people being belittled and bullied.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't like ppl getting bullied or belittle either, especially when it comes to our hobbies/pastimes. Here @GTAA, we have a breadth of expertise and we all get along very well with the varying personas behind the proverbial computer monitor.



ScoobyDoo said:


> If I sign up, id post "haha chose the wrong guy to mess with" and I'd delete his site and leave a blank index page with that msg.


I'm not in any means saying you would do such a thing but _say_ it happened later on today, tomorrow, next week or month...where would the eyes first look...it's here in print and like the IJ situation, it's just going to be an emotional roller coaster.

Just my cryptic self censoring and trying to keep us out of the crap and enjoy what we have here


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just remember folks, this isn't our house, we're only guests here.

Comment on AP, reserved.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Just remember folks, this isn't our house, we're only guests here.
> 
> Comment on AP, reserved.


comment on ap reserved haha <3


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I can uderstand where wtac is comming from with regards to being careful about threats and have to agree with him there. 

Make comments about how you were treated, yes... but please leave threats about what you would like to do to them out of this thread.

Believe me... there are a number of members here that are not fond of AP and you have plenty of sympathy about how you were treated by AJ. I have seen the threads on AP by members attempting to coerce others into donating to the site with threats of loosing the site if AJ doesn't NET $500 a month from it. Now... $500 a month doesn't sound like a lot, but he runs it as a business and pretty much everyone I know that has a forum or had a forum can tell you that turning a net profit from one of these boards is a loosing battle. I don't know about you, but I dislike paying for someones lifestyle in Hawaii.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

He's netting more than that. From what I've heard (spoke to different sponsors in person) each sponsor pays U.S. $300 - $500 per MONTH. Yet he and his minions still coerce people. I swear everyone should just move their activities over to canreef or here.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Cypher said:


> He's netting more than that. From what I've heard (spoke to different sponsors in person) each sponsor pays U.S. $300 - $500 per MONTH. Yet he and his minions still coerce people. I swear everyone should just move their activities over to canreef or here.


i was looking at canreef and its widely dominated by people in Calgary, Alberta, BC. sorta useless if I want to trade or buy stuff from people. Info is decent though.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

True, but maybe, its time to start a section for Toronto/ Ontario at Canreef? AP has alienated/ banned more than enough people to populate other forums.



ScoobyDoo said:


> i was looking at canreef and its widely dominated by people in Calgary, Alberta, BC. sorta useless if I want to trade or buy stuff from people. Info is decent though.


----------



## joeyt66 (Jun 15, 2008)

ya he banned me as well about a couple years ago. I asked a question about poly lab product called medic. He slammed my livestock and everything about my set up. I told him i didnt want his advice on my livestock and just was interested in the product in question. He banned me right after. What a douche !!!!!


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I got banned from that site too... Cause of the stupid signature tank stuff you MUST fill out, of which I dont have any so put all BS info... he bitched me out. I wont ever go back there.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice if a forum came up for GTA/Ontario/East Coast Marine Aquarium keepers that becomes more popular and takes away ap sponsors by charging sponsors LESS money? Hmmm just a thought...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I too was banned from AP, I don't even know why.

My husband and I attempted to start a GTA marine based forum but it never really took off. We had over 100 members but only 5 of us would post. We paid for the site out of our own pockets and after a year, gave up.

Tabatha


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

We have a classifieds - it just doesn't use the same platform.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> We have a classifieds - it just doesn't use the same platform.


It would be great if you could divide the classifieds into sections, i.e.

- Marine Livestock
- Freshwater Livestock
- Equipment

I'd be able to find what I'm looking for much quicker without having to scroll through stuff I'm not interested in.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The owner of the site is Holocron. 

Hopefully a direction like that will happen one day.  This is a forum that does not charge for sponsorship for the moment so its all outta his pocket.

Should tell ya something about the guy doesn't it :3


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I will state that the other mods and I have been nudging Holo about expanding certain sections on here to allow for greater diversity. Should you have ideas please also post them in the following thread:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9628


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> The owner of the site is Holocron.
> 
> Hopefully a direction like that will happen one day.  This is a forum that does not charge for sponsorship for the moment so its all outta his pocket.
> 
> Should tell ya something about the guy doesn't it :3


tells me he has deep pockets, and that maybe i need to train my new clown fish to be thieves, and go for a little swim in said pockets


----------

